# Deputy Sheriff William Ezra Stiltner



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Sheriff William Ezra Stiltner

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Buchanan County Sheriff's Office
Virginia*
End of Watch: Sunday, March 13, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 46
*Tour of Duty:* 7 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, March 13, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Rifle
*Suspect Info:* Shot and killed
Deputy Sheriff William Stiltner and Deputy Sheriff Cameron Justus were shot and killed after responding to assist other deputies who had been fired at by a sniper at the scene of a larceny in progress call.

Two deputies from the Buchanan County Sheriff's Office responded to a call of a larceny in progress at a car service business in Vansant. When they arrived they began to search for the larceny suspect, when they were shot by from a distance by a suspect with a rifle. Both deputies were able to radio for assistance and crawl to a nearby home to take cover from the sniper.

Deputy Stiltner and Deputy Justus, along with members of the Virginia State Police responded to assist. As a perimeter was being established to contain and search for the shooter, Deputy Justus and William Stiltner were shot and killed by a high-powered rifle.

The suspect fled from a nearby ridge where he had been firing from into the woods. He was located standing in from of a nearby house talking on a mobile phone. The suspect was shot and killed after he refused orders to get on the ground and then drew a handgun on officers.

Deputy Stiltner had served with the Buchanan County Sheriff's Office for 10 years.

Related Line of Duty Deaths

Deputy Sheriff Cameron Neil Justus
Buchanan County Sheriff's Office, VA
EOW: Sunday, March 13, 2011
Cause of Death: Gunfire

Agency Contact Information
Buchanan County Sheriff's Office
PO Box 970
Grundy, VA 24614

Phone: (276) 935-2567

_*Please contact the Buchanan County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP Sir


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Deputy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

RIP Deputy Stiltner


----------

